# Only showing GID/UID in shell when using LDAP



## erikf154 (Jun 15, 2009)

I recently setup an LDAP server and I've created users on it. I've setup the SSH on other servers in our network to authenticate against the LDAP server. Login works well. However when doing 'ls' for instance, I only get the uid og gid, it doesn't show the actual owner:

```
# ls -l
total 0
-rw-r--r--  1 10000  10000  0 12 jun 14:32 test
-rw-r--r--  1 10000  10000  0 12 jun 14:59 test2
```

Weird thing is that if I logon locally, with the root user for instance, it shows the names og the user and group owners.

How come?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2009)

Make sure /etc/nsswitch.conf is world-readable. IIRC a few of the LDAP client files need to be world-readable too.


----------



## erikf154 (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome, that did it, thanks!


----------

